

Hackers vs. Gene Simmons - thewordpainter
http://digitalmusicnews.com/stories/101510simmonsthreatensanonymous

======
meatsock
Really, Gene Simmons? Intimations of prison rape as a justification for
correct behavior, in 2010? Why is this still OK?

